

Ask HN: Best Books read in 2013 - pagejim

Inspired by https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6898191<p>Let&#x27;s share what are best books you have read in 2013
======
onion2k
Susan Cains' "Quiet", about the psychology of introversion and introverted
people, was very good indeed.

------
Kopion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6898606](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6898606)

------
Walkman
Moonwalking with Einstein: The Art and Science of Remembering Everything -
Joshua Foer

------
ra00l
Flow: The Psychology of Optimal Experience by Mihaly Csikszentmihalyi

------
jeynepoole
Easily "Fooled by Randomness"

------
kwhitefoot
The Dispossessed, Ursula K. Le Guin.

